# Introducing Jasper (The Mad Maine Coon)



## Hazel08 (Jan 13, 2008)

Jasper watching his fav T.V. Show 










From this 









To this










Love this boy










Thanks for looking


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

He is gorgeopus! Cream tabby? Who did you get him from? Kaeren? - she's got cream babies.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hes a lovely looking boy - love the one watching the fish tank


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

he is stunning I love this breed


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous catThanks for sharing


----------



## Hazel08 (Jan 13, 2008)

He is a Red Silver Tabby and we got him from Tarascani, they are in Wallasey, Wirral Merseyside. He was 3 in Nov  and you are right Cats definately have slaves lol. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow he is stunning love his colour


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Gosh! hes lurrrrvely, gorgeous colour and i love his bushy tail! 

Ang x


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Beautiful cat with a beautiful nature!


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

He is beautiful love the colour and tail great pic of him looking in fish tank, lol


----------

